# fishing pole carrying



## gsr94 (Sep 4, 2010)

hey guys i was thinking of an easier way to carry all my gear. i was thinking if there's an easier way to carry multiple fishing poles. i have two fishing poles, an 8 ft, and a 9 ft im hoping to add a 11 ft pole. nevertheless i was wondering if u guys know where i can buy a carrying case/harness to carry 2-3 poles over my shoulder. the only ones i see are the hardcore plastic ones for traveling. i don't really need all that, just a simple rig that i can carry from the car to the beach/pier. 

thanks


----------



## spot man (Mar 24, 2009)

ebay has one that holds a few


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cabela's or Bass Pro has them.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

On occasion I use the Sleeve that those quad chairs come in .. The collapsible chairs . It has a nice strap and works well .. 

Like this ..









I picked up a dozen of these chairs on clearance in Walmart for 3 bucks a piece and they were marked at 30 bucks each


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

hey Tom those Sleeves also make great sand spike bags you can put 4-5 in there just cut them to lenght so they fit


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Carrying Rods(poles) and Stuff*

I surf fish and have quite a bunch of mandatory stuff to take with me.

I bought one of those little ice fishing sleds. I can safely haul all of my stuff, including rods, spikes, icebox, tackle boxes, gaffs and hook dehookers. I built racks for the rods and spikes

I did have to buy a pickup truck to haul the sled, but that's another story for another time.

It pulls easily, following me over the crossovers and sand just like a Puppy, so I call it my 'Puppy".

When I get home, I stow the whole shebang in the garage. When I want to go fishing; it's ready. 

Once in awhile, I will clean and 'organize' my stuff, replenishing what I need to be ready.:fishing:JMHO C2


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I just make the wife carry all my stuff.....


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

GreenFord said:


> I just make the wife carry all my stuff.....


 LMAO !!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> hey Tom those Sleeves also make great sand spike bags you can put 4-5 in there just cut them to lenght so they fit


Thats actually where I got the idea from  I watched a guy and his wife pack one full of sand spikes .. Almost made it look like it was made for them .. The drawstring helps keep the rods from dangling about .. It works good for me but then again I seldom take more than 2 rods and 3 is max ( 3 would be for when I have my other half with me .. 2 for soaking and 1 for casting )


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

A hand truck with an extended deck worked for me for years. Cooler, tackle box, 3-6 rods. Its not a beach cart. But it dang sure works for a pier.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Fish-N-Mate, they are great! Use it at farmers markets, too.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

lumber yard has the "light weight" tubes and they come with end caps. I have one six foot long with end cap, in it I carry up to six rods in the sleeves with the end cap. Drill a couple of holes in the cap so you can get it off without the suction being a bugger and put a pull knob on it. I have mine mounted in the cap on the side with a smaller 4' section (left over from the original 10') attached to it for the sand spikes. It is all right there and not rolling all over the truck or any vehicle you may use.... I am pretty sure the one I have is eight inch diameter..... salt


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

Mines ghetto. I just took the cooler I use to fish with and mounted a PVC pipe on each end. I stick the rods in the pipe and strap the tackle box to the top of the cooler to the handle. Its ghetto but it works. 
Fish-n-mate stuff is really nice but i cant justify paying that much for something just to carry my cooler and rods.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SALTSHAKER said:


> lumber yard has the "light weight" tubes and they come with end caps. I have one six foot long with end cap, in it I carry up to six rods in the sleeves with the end cap. Drill a couple of holes in the cap so you can get it off without the suction being a bugger and put a pull knob on it. I have mine mounted in the cap on the side with a smaller 4' section (left over from the original 10') attached to it for the sand spikes. It is all right there and not rolling all over the truck or any vehicle you may use.... I am pretty sure the one I have is eight inch diameter..... salt


I take it you take off the reels ?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Unless I am on the beach. say for the drum tournament of a couple of says away from the local areas I fish, I always remove the reels and rinse them and put them away in the reel type suitcase... but for carrying rods in the truck I have found the above the best way to keep them. At present the one tube I have is carrying a penn nomad, diawa ballistic, 11'6 cut down ldx, 8 foot light weight casting rod and an 8' spinning rod. All are in the sleeves and the storage is enough to keep them from rubbing etc.... salt


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gsr94 said:


> hey guys i was thinking of an easier way to carry all my gear. i was thinking if there's an easier way to carry multiple fishing poles. i have two fishing poles, an 8 ft, and a 9 ft im hoping to add a 11 ft pole. nevertheless i was wondering if u guys know where i can buy a carrying case/harness to carry 2-3 poles over my shoulder. the only ones i see are the hardcore plastic ones for traveling. i don't really need all that, just a simple rig that i can carry from the car to the beach/pier.
> 
> thanks


Get a hand truck for the planks. extend the deck and it will carry cooler, box, and 4-5 rods. Pack lite or get a cart for the beach.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

GreenFord said:


> I just make the wife carry all my stuff.....


 Don't we all have that condition when we proposed?? --first see if she can pick up the: 4 poles, 2 chairs, cooler, tackle box, bucket, umbrella, lunch basket, etc.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Basspro has a rod caddy mostly used for freshwater rods. It fits up to 7' rods so it's perfect for 2-piece surf rods. I use this caddy to carry my rods without reels and put the reels in a bag or bucket. It makes that 100 yard walk onto the sand a lot less stressful having the rod caddy over your shoulder as oppose to palming 4 12ft rods while pulling a cooler. For sand spikes, the camping chair sleeve makes a great holder. It even fits a beach umbrella too.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

gsr94 said:


> ...i was wondering if u guys know where i can buy a carrying case/harness to carry 2-3 poles over my shoulder.


When I would pack up my rods to head to the pier, or head to the house I would take small bungee cords and bind them together. Then I would bungee them to the cart, to make it through the pierhouse. But my buddy, he would bungee them together like I did and either balance them on his shoulder and walk out, or he had a cut a piece of rope with clasps on both ends. He would wrap one end of the rope around the middle of the rods, sending the rope through the clasp like a slip knot, then do the same towards the butt of the rod. He would then sling them over his shoulder and carry them out like a rifle. Inexpensive, and sounds like it may fit what you are trying to do.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I saw this a while back and am thinking about making something similar to it. Not exactly _shoulder carrying friendly_ but it's possible it can be adapted with some type of harness or what not.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

This looks like it could be easy to duplicate.

Pool noodle pieces glued together and a good strap from an old canvas carrying bag/duffle bag. Some sort of brace in between. Something for the imagination.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

*Rod Quiver*

Ive got exactly what your looking for GSR94. Green canvas/vinyl backed rod quiver w/padded shoulder strap. About 8" dia. 50" long. Holds 5 rod combo's on outside and sand spikes on the inside. Has a pouch on one side I could only guess is for an umbrella. Zippered side and draw string closure at top. Rod butts fit in 9' deep pocket w/ padded velcro enclosure up top. PM me for details on price and shipping. db


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

second the using the chair bag. I did this when I lived in CA where we couldn't drive on the beach and had to climb down 200 ft. cliffs to get the beach. I bungy strapped the rods to my fold up chair along with sand spikes and carried tackle and cooler in the other arm. Some places were more accessible and bungied everything to a cooler with wheels at those. Worked ok, but sucked pulling over a mile of beach. But last time, I just used my fly rod and kept all my stuff in my FishPond chest and camel pack. Didn't bring a chair or sand spikes and used the camel pack for water(no duh). This was the easiest and would have also worked great if I had my 7ft sea trout rods or any other situation using just lures.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Where are you "LUGGING" these Overweight POLES(rods/set ups)?


----------

